# Kenneth A. Macrae on the impact of Hyper-Evangelism on confessional adherence



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 26, 2020)

... What is stressed here, however, is that when these preachers appeared in Scotland they gave impetus to a type of preaching and practice which hitherto had been little known in the land. One would not say that [D. L.] Moody was an Arminian of the pronounced order, but this fact only gave him the larger opportunity to introduce his doctrines into circles which would have repudiated a more positive form of Arminianism.

The outcome was a pronounced swing from the Calvinism, now regarded as severe, which had hitherto prevailed in Scotland. Along with this came the introduction of practices which were themselves expressive of an underlying conception, distinctively Arminian, which would have been utterly inconceivable under a Calvinistic regime. But most hurtful of all was the introduction of hymn-singing on a large scale into the public worship of the Free Church. It was, in fact, almost a death-blow to the Psalm-singing, which hitherto had been almost a universal feature of public worship throughout Scotland. ...

For more, see Kenneth A. Macrae on the impact of Hyper-Evangelism on confessional adherence.


----------



## PezLad (Jun 26, 2020)

As an ignoramus on the subject of music, why should we stick to only singing psalms? I think of Ephesians, psalms, hymns and spiritual songs making melody in your heart to the Lord. Enlighten me!


----------



## Ben Zartman (Jun 27, 2020)

PezLad said:


> As an ignoramus on the subject of music, why should we stick to only singing psalms? I think of Ephesians, psalms, hymns and spiritual songs making melody in your heart to the Lord. Enlighten me!


There is an entire subforum devoted to this topic, which has been discussed down to the minutest details. You will find much profit in reading the threads there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

